# Hunting Quotes



## Suchland4 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey guys and gals,
Down at our hunting cabin, we want to get a sign made that says "TODAY COULD BE THE HUNT OF YOUR LIFE". Sort of some inspiration to go out on those cold, wet days. I thought while I was at it, I would ask what some of your favorite hunting quotes are. If I get enough good ones, maybe I'll figure out how to get them in the cabin somewhere.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

"you should of been here yesterday"


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

My dad used to alwsys say "I guarantee you're not going to see anyting unless you leave the house."

Makes sense!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Expect the unexpected.


----------



## Suchland33 (Feb 13, 2008)

ltfd596 said:


> My dad used to alwsys say "I guarantee you're not going to see anyting unless you leave the house."
> 
> Makes sense!


This is so true, just wish it was the dang easy!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

"HUNT LIKE YA' GOT A PAIR''
or not hunting but...
"he cleans FISH...why not the CABIN"


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

vegetarian- old indian word for terrible hunter


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Lewis said:


> Expect the unexpected.



If you do, then it ain't.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i didn't wanna shoot that damn deer but he pulled a knife on me!


----------



## Snackmans Dad (May 2, 2007)

No really I was just checking my eyelids for holes.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i hear this about 50 times every deer gun week:
how come all the young guys are always piling into the sitters truck??????


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

"you can't kill em in bed" It's been used several times during gun season. 
Bob


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

not necessarily good advice but I have heard it and seen it:

"You can't kill them without putting lead in the air"


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

"I swear I saw the biggest buck ever last night but I could not get a shot!"


----------



## Suchland33 (Feb 13, 2008)

"You will never get this la la la la la"


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

My idea of fast food is a mallard. 
Ted Nugent


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Suchland33 said:


> "You will never get this la la la la la"


 
hahaha that is good. My friends and I are always quoting that!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

5:30 alarm - I'm still drunk, wait till 10.


----------



## WEBFOOTII (Jun 20, 2007)

I think I see the berkshire pig ass  floatin by


----------



## Captain Kevin (Jun 24, 2006)

Get in the stand. You can sleep after your dead!


----------



## GOTEM' (Apr 1, 2007)

During gun season my uncle will always say: *"If it's brown it's down"*
and if you let one go by, you'll catch all hell for it. I did this year and I got a earfull.He says I'm a Sportsman and he's a killer.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

How about one of my dad's favorites regarding "if" ......... "If the dog hadn't stopped to $hit, he'd caught the rabbit" !!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

dont be afraid to throw the lead. workers at winchester are counting on you.


----------



## MAKtackle (Mar 29, 2005)

Did you leave paper in the "chitter"?


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

You always have to "keep your eyes peeled."


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Stack 'em up like firewood!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Heres the ones that always seems to do us in. "While your in there get me one and shuffle up and deal" Must be inspirational too because we go back year after year.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

"nothin like a good ground swat"


----------

